# Fish stores in the USA



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Has anyone been to any good fish stores in the USA worth travelling down to buy fish from?? If so what was the store name? I have heard about one in Portland. Im looking for Africans Cichlids.

Also im curious to know what you have to do to clear customs with live fish? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

In bellingham there is pet co, petsmart, and clarks. i have go as far as to seattle for fh's. A place in seattle is Kings Discus very good pricing and even willing to make a fake recite so u dong have to pay duty.... As far as crossing iv just had recite and the name of the fish so they can prove its not indangerd. Altho iv heard more stories now of people not alowed to cross, so i am not sure.....


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

conway tropical fish in conway has some of the best african cichlids ive seen


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

brezilian said:


> conway tropical fish in conway has some of the best african cichlids ive seen


I will check out their webpage.Thanks


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

The shop in Portland is called the Wet Spot. Home

Clark's in Bellingham is a neat place to wander in "real" Bellingham, i.e. not the mall. I like that shop a lot. Other than that, I haven't heard about many great shops in Seattle.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Based on all the information I've gleaned it seems risky to transport fish across the border. All you have to do is get an idiot border guard and you could be toast.

That's free trade! Cocaine, Heroin and illegal aliens are OK but fish could be a problem.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Import
Permits
Are in effect this year for alot of species.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

+1 on the wet spot. My favorite fish store i have ever stood foot in by far.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

The Department of Justice released this list of "SUSCEPTIBLE SPECIES OF AQUATIC ANIMALS." I'm not certain what exactly that means but I'm thinking they are banned.
Snip:_

1.	Abramis brama
2.	Acanthopagrus australis
3.	Acanthopagrus berda
4.	Acanthopagrus latus
5.	Acanthopagrus schlegelii
6.	Acipenser fulvescens
7.	Acipenser gueldenstaedtii
8.	Acipenser transmontanus
9.	Alosa sapidissima
10.	Ambassis agassizii
11.	Ambloplites rupestris
12.	Ameiurus melas
13.	Ameiurus nebulosus
14.	Ammodytes hexapterus
15.	Ammodytes personatus
16.	Amniataba percoides
17.	Anabas testudineus
18.	Anarhichas minor
19.	Anguilla anguilla
20.	Anguilla japonica
21.	Aplodinotus grunniens
22.	Archosargus probatocephalus
23.	Argentina sphyraena
24.	Aseraggodes macleayanus
25.	Aulorhynchus flavidus
26.	Bairdiella chrysoura
27.	Barbonymus gonionotus
28.	Barbus barbus
29.	Barbus paludinosus
30.	Barbus poechii
31.	Barbus thamalakenensis
32.	Barbus unitaeniatus
33.	Bidyanus bidyanus
34.	Brevoortia tyrannus
35.	Brycinus lateralis
36.	Carassius auratus
37.	Carassius carassius
38.	Catostomus commersonii
39.	Channa striata
40.	Chondrostoma polylepis
41.	Cirrhinus mrigala
42.	Clarias batrachus
43.	Clarias gariepinus
44.	Clarias ngamensis
45.	Clupea harengus
46.	Clupea pallasii
47.	Colisa lalia
48.	Coregonus clupeaformis
49.	Coregonus lavaretus
50.	Ctenolabrus rupestris
51.	Ctenopharyngodon idella
52.	Cymatogaster aggregata
53.	Cyprinus carpio
54.	Cyprinus carpio koi
55.	Danio rerio
56.	Dicentrarchus labrax
57.	Dorosoma cepedianum
58.	Enchelyopus cimbrius
59.	Epinephelus akaara
60.	Epinephelus awoara
61.	Epinephelus bruneus
62.	Epinephelus coioides
63.	Epinephelus fuscoguttatus
64.	Epinephelus lanceolatus
65.	Epinephelus malabaricus
66.	Epinephelus septemfasciatus
67.	Epinephelus tauvina
68.	Esox lucius
69.	Esox masquinongy
70.	Eutrigla gurnardus
71.	Evynnis japonica
72.	Fundulus heteroclitus
73.	Fundulus majalis
74.	Gadus macrocephalus
75.	Gadus morhua
76.	Galaxias olidus
77.	Gambusia affinis
78.	Gasterosteus aculeatus
79.	Gibelion catla
80.	Girella punctata
81.	Glossamia aprion
82.	Glossogobius giuris
83.	Hepsetus odoe
84.	Hippoglossus hippoglossus
85.	Hucho hucho
86.	Hydrocynus vittatus
87.	Hypomesus pretiosus
88.	Hypophthalmichthys molitrix
89.	Hypophthalmichthys nobilis
90.	Ictalurus punctatus
91.	Kurtus gulliveri
92.	Labeo cylindricus
93.	Labeo lunatus
94.	Labeo rohita
95.	Lampetra fluviatilis
96.	Larimichthys crocea
97.	Lateolabrax japonicus
98.	Lates calcarifer
99.	Leiognathus equulus
100.	Leiopotherapon unicolor
101.	Lepomis gibbosus
102.	Lepomis macrochirus
103.	Lethrinus haematopterus
104.	Lethrinus nebulosus
105.	Leuciscus idus
106.	Limanda limanda
107.	Lota lota
108.	Lutjanus argentimaculatus
109.	Maccullochella peelii
110.	Macquaria australasica
111.	Marcusenius macrolepidotus
112.	Melanogrammus aeglefinus
113.	Melanotaenia splendida
114.	Merlangius merlangus
115.	Merluccius merluccius
116.	Merluccius productus
117.	Micralestes acutidens
118.	Microgadus proximus
119.	Micromesistius poutassou
120.	Micropterus dolomieu 
121.	Micropterus salmoides
122.	Microstomus kitt
123.	Monopterus albus
124.	Morone americana
125.	Morone chrysops
126.	Morone saxatilis
127.	Moxostoma anisurum
128.	Moxostoma macrolepidotum
129.	Mugil cephalus
130.	Mugil curema
131.	Nematalosa erebi
132.	Neogobius melanostomus
133.	Notropis atherinoides
134.	Notropis hudsonius
135.	Oncorhynchus clarkii
136.	Oncorhynchus gorbuscha
137.	Oncorhynchus keta
138.	Oncorhynchus kisutch
139.	Oncorhynchus masou
140.	Oncorhynchus mykiss
141.	Oncorhynchus nerka
142.	Oncorhynchus rhodurus
143.	Oncorhynchus tshawytscha
144.	Oplegnathus fasciatus
145.	Oplegnathus punctatus
146.	Oreochromis andersoni
147.	Oreochromis machrochir
148.	Oreochromis niloticus
149.	Osphronemus goramy
150.	Oxyeleotris lineolatus
151.	Oxyeleotris marmorata
152.	Pagrus major
153.	Paralichthys lethostigma
154.	Paralichthys olivaceus
155.	Parapristipoma trilineatum
156.	Parophrys vetulus
157.	Perca flavescens
158.	Perca fluviatilis
159.	Percopsis omiscomaycus
160.	Petrocephalus catostoma
161.	Phoxinus phoxinus
162.	Pimephales notatus
163.	Pimephales promelas
164.	Platichthys flesus
165.	Platycephalus fuscus
166.	Plecoglossus altivelis
167.	Plectorhinchus cinctus
168.	Pleuronectes platessa
169.	Poecilia reticulata
170.	Pogonias cromis
171.	Pollachius virens
172.	Pomatoschistus minutus
173.	Pomoxis nigromaculatus
174.	Psetta maxima
175.	Pseudocaranx dentex
176.	Puntius sophore
177.	Rachycentron canadum
178.	Reinhardtius hippoglossoides
179.	Rhabdosargus sarba
180.	Rhodeus ocellatus
181.	Rutilus rutilus
182.	Salmo salar
183.	Salmo trutta
184.	Salvelinus alpinus
185.	Salvelinus confluentus
186.	Salvelinus fontinalis
187.	Salvelinus leucomaenis
188.	Salvelinus namaycush
189.	Sander vitreus
190.	Sardinops sagax
191.	Sargochromis codringtonii
192.	Sargochromis giardi
193.	Scaphirhynchus albus
194.	Scaphirhynchus platorynchus
195.	Scardinius erythrophthalmus
196.	Scatophagus argus
197.	Schilbe intermedius
198.	Schilbe mystus
199.	Scleropages jardinii
200.	Scomber japonicus
201.	Scomberomorus niphonius
202.	Scortum barcoo
203.	Sebastes schlegelii
204.	Selenotoca multifasciata
205.	Seriola dumerili
206.	Seriola lalandi
207.	Seriola quinqueradiata
208.	Serranochromis angusticeps
209.	Serranochromis carlottae
210.	Serranochromis robustus
211.	Sillago ciliata
212.	Silurus glanis
213.	Solea senegalensis
214.	Sparus aurata
215.	Sprattus sprattus
216.	Strongylura kreffti
217.	Symphysodon discus
218.	Takifugu rubripes
219.	Theragra chalcogramma
220.	Thunnus thynnus
221.	Thymallus arcticus
222.	Thymallus thymallus
223.	Tilapia rendalli
224.	Tilapia sparrmanii
225.	Tinca tinca
226.	Toxotes chatareus
227.	Toxotes lorentzi
228.	Trachinotus blochii
229.	Trachurus japonicus
230.	Trichogaster pectoralis
231.	Trichogaster trichopterus
232.	Tridentiger obscurus
233.	Trisopterus esmarkii
234.	Trisopterus minutus
235.	Verasper variegatus_


----------

